# Blower motor fix or alternatives



## jaye944 (Jul 5, 2015)

Hey Guy's,

After finding out a Blower motor is $400 odd bucks

Mine gets a bit sticky, I've removed it and cleaned it and works so far,
Difficult to really get in and clean the crud, I tried a combination of graphite grease and PB blaster

Is there any other fixes or solutions I could try, also anyone had any luck with aftermarket blower fan ?

txs


----------



## jaye944 (Jul 5, 2015)

BTTT

anyone ? txs


----------



## jaye944 (Jul 5, 2015)

cmon.............. anyone ?
I really don't wanna blow 400+ bucks on a blower (excuse the pun)


----------



## jaye944 (Jul 5, 2015)

ACM HVAC Blower Motor - E82/88 E9X Z4


ACM HVAC Blower Motor - E82/88 E9X Z4




www.turnermotorsport.com





anyone used them ?

txs


----------

